# Sleep



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

I just came to wonder. how many hours do a mouse sleep a day?


----------



## wildrose (Apr 27, 2011)

Hmm... good question. Mice are nocturnal, so I'd guess that they sleep from sunrise to sunset, roughly 12 hours (depending on what time of the year it is. summer would be longer days, & winter shorter) I'm guessing you could artificially create 12 hours of light and 12 hours of darkness. There's no real reason to do this though. My mice are kept with the regular light/day cycle from outside because they're in a room where sunlight enters through a big window. They manage pretty good.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

My mice sleep from about 8 am to 10 am, and then they run around for an hour, and sleep till 6. In the night, the are running on their wheels until 11 pm, and then they quiet down until about 2 am. They sleep on and off, how they get enough sleep I'll never know... :lol:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Mice are 'crepuscular', which means they are active at dawn and dusk, but sleep during the day and middle of the night. So effectively, a mouse has two 12 hours days rather than one 24 hour day. This has always been true of my mice, but I've noticed that during the day and night they will nap for an hour, get up, eat, pee, nap again and so on, so I couldn't guess exactly what proportion of the day is spent sleeping.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks


----------

